
What Books Are Product Hunt’s Top 500 Makers Reading? - yuvals
https://blog.parrotread.com/what-books-are-product-hunts-top-500-makers-reading-160cdfa229d9#.vh53ckq2u
======
vinayan3
Any list for top hacker news posters?

~~~
yuvals
That's a great idea. Thanks!

